# Anyone considering intercountry adoption?



## maryb (Jan 29, 2002)

I am new to this board and am delighted to see a section on adoption. I am 37 and dh is 35 we have had 2 failed ivf attempts and are currently contempleting intercountry adoption. Are there any others in a similar situation. I would love to hear from you.

Mary


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello Mary,

Welcome to the site, we will consider adoption if we are unsuccessfull with our IVF, so please keep us informed of what is happening with you, i wish you all the best of luck with your adoption.

Luv Mel x x


----------



## ladychefbug (May 20, 2002)

Hi, 

we have had a failed IVF-and we will consider out of US adoption. We have no idea were to start. We have considered the Soviet Union-in particular the Ukraine. Mexico and China are not out of the question. 

There is a great agency in the area-Washington state USA-I am tempted to call. I very well may before we use our frozen little ones in the fall. What would be the harm. 

Good luck with your adoption-I would love to hear how it goes. 
cam


----------

